# just extremely bored



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

just extremely bored


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

just one question. how could you get bored with a woman like that???


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Im not with her right now thats why


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

oh, dont blame ya then. but congrats on a beautiful catch. how long have you been with round rock fd?


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

5 years


who r u with


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

port arthur. 9 years.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

hows the fishin there offshore


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

dont know, i dont get offshore. i stick to inshore mainly in Sabine Lake.


----------

